# opinions please ...for an SPL box...



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

*500W challenge ...for an SPL box...*

HI guys... I'm starting to throw around the idea for an SPL box in my truck..

I'd like to build a box ...for SPL... here's the parameters Im working with...

This is going to be a removeable box(with built on handles etc.)..and It's going to be powered by the Sub output of a JL HD900.5 ...so approx 500W rms...(hopefully the JL is a little over rated ...so maybe 550-600W)

the dimensions I am working with are :
... a Base of 21" x 21" ...and I would like to only go 22" in height or so... but could go to 40" if it was gonna make some kind of huge difference... the Box will be located on the folded down 1/3 rear seat of a 04 GMC crewcab... with about 8-10 inches between the box and the rear wall of the truck ...and about 3 inches from the passenger door.
I mention this cause I'm inquisitive about which direction I should face the Subwoofer...and which direction or WHERE the Port should Exit...

So far ...I've been thinking 1 15 ....in a near cube shaped box ... vented... with about 3-4 cu.ft total airspace.... I'm thinking I should use 1" mdf... or ? would 3/4" work ? and maybe just 1" on the sub mount side ? 

*realistically...if I do everything right ... and Build damn near an optimum box...and choose the right sub... what kind of numbers can I expect Db wise ? ( 1 15 ...ported box... 500-600W rms... in a crew cab truck cabin) ?*

feel free to tell me that I'm not choosing the best setup for those space requirements... I'm open minded to do _*whatever*_ might be best for ...THAT box size ...and that wattage ... in that truck... 

also feel free to reccommend a sub brand or model...as i havent made any choices in that area of this project yet...i have so much to learn (i dont want to spend hours researching 15's ...if all the experienced gurus are gonna say "Oh No ...4 8's wil work better in that App... or ...Go with 2 12's instead of 1 15" ...I need some guidance (some mentoring)... as to what to look into and research...

Thanks in Advance ...for any ideas or opinions...

Christian


----------



## Porky (Feb 21, 2009)

If you are serious about competing in SPL, you may want to consider more power.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah...I'm more serious about competing in SQ... but i'd like a "drop in" SPL setup... just for the Knowledge , experience, and a little variation with what Will already be a decent sound platform in my truck. Plus i'm trying to keep the costs reasonable... Like MDF + a Sub... and I'll put all the time research and effort in from there on in (which doesnt really cost dollars...just time and perseverence)

I dont want to be competative ...as much as hit Impressive Db's FOR the amount of power and the simple 1 Driver setup that I'll have going on ... you know ? 

in reality...my car did 132.2 a couple weeks ago...with 1 10 and 300Wrms ...and now (with a new, better sub it... it's a little louder... maybe it will do 133 or even 134....)(but i _won_ the SQ class...so I was very happy about that) I sat in someone elses car who did 138 ...and i could hardly tolerate it... So I'm not looking for CRAZY SPL (like 150 or anything ) ...but it would be nice for my truck to be able to blow away my car...like go into the 140's easily maybe ...and even though I would very rarely ever go there... it would be nice to know that I could and I have ...

I just want that (the best I can do with 1 15 and 500 W) ...UNLESS...someone reputable... says different drivers would do better in that box area with that power.... but so far I've been following the KISS method and things have been working out nicely... so 1 15 seems to follow that pattern.

Thanks for the advice though ...seriously


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

140 is doable with a 15 and 500 watts. although the box would need to be way bigger. ports gonna be rater large and its gonna be a one note wonder.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

dohckiller808 said:


> 140 is doable with a 15 and 500 watts. although the box would need to be way bigger. ports gonna be rater large and its gonna be a one note wonder.


well by my math i could go as big as 10 cu.ft. ...but that will be one helluva a huge ...removeable box...(forget the handles...I'll have to put castors and a hydraulic wench...lol

Really though ? what's my weak link ? the amount of power ?

what kinda Db can 500W put out in the best situation?


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

your power is your weak point. at 1000 watts youll get 140db no problem with a little larger than spec box still "sql" 

6^3 at 16^2 per cube for port. at 1000 watts "musical loud"

6.5^3 at 18^2 per cube for port. at 500 watts not so "musical" but loud

im just guesstimating but from the numbers i normally see this would do it.


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

dohckiller808 said:


> 140 is doable with a 15 and 500 watts. although the box would need to be way bigger. ports gonna be rater large and its gonna be a one note wonder.




LOL Show me were a person is doing 150 on a TL with 1 15 and 500 watts.... 


I would drop 2 12's and more power.


DC Audio - Woofers
Audioque: Heavy Duty: HDC3
Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA - Car, Home, and Personal Audio | ddaudio.com
Welcome to Atomic Loudspeakers
TREO Engineering | Welcome

...:::: SOUNDIGITAL ::::.... hope u can read Spanish.
Stetsom - Amplifiers - Novelties

just to give you some idea's from companies that have proven themselves over and over again...

But just cause you have good product, 85% is going to lie on your install, and a lot of testing and I mean a lot of testing, box after box after box. that''s why I don't compete anymore, I don't have the time...

Since you are putting this in a Truck I'am sure you don't care about weight but if you do, you can use baltic birch..

Just my 2 cents,


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

soundevolutionaudio said:


> LOL Show me were a person is doing 150 on a TL with 1 15 and 500 watts....
> 
> 
> I would drop 2 12's and more power.
> ...


thanks for the reply... but I dont think you read these posts very well... where do you see anyone talking about 150 Db ? 

... and 2 12's wouldnt be out of the question... ..BUT... 500W is 500W...I am not buying another Amp... and I'd rather have the challenge of doing the best I can do with the Amp I got... 

thanks again


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

we were doing a 147 with a single 15" in a extended s-10 on like 700w.

its possible


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Trust me, size matter, the bigger the better (atleast thats what she said,lol). I have a friend that build a 48"L x 18"W x 24"H (yeah it was a big SOB) but he had a suburban. And then I sold him my 2 Xtant X124 (the hexagon subs) and I already thought they were loud, but when he installed them in his box and powered it with a BD1000 it was REALLY LOUD nasty bass. 

PS: About 5 days after the sale/installation he told me he blew up the subs, I was really pissed since I sold them real cheap. Just keep in-mind that just go as big as the manufacture specs and you dont need a lot of power if you have a big enclosure.

Or just let PWK design your enclosure, he is pretty much the best and he can make a 3.5" speaker sound like a 10" subwoofer. Dont believe me check it out on YouTube. AND thats with HU power, no amplifier.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Bigg Boy said:


> we were doing a 147 with a single 15" in a extended s-10 on like 700w.
> 
> its possible


very cool dude.... is there a build log for that truck anywhere ? thanks man


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

We have that truck's box design under wraps.

It is do able. your key is going to be efficiency.

Box we had was 48x17.5x20 for a single 15.



What is the max size, not leaving any room for sub and port? I'll see if I can work something for you


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Bigg Boy said:


> We have that truck's box design under wraps.
> 
> It is do able. your key is going to be efficiency.
> 
> ...


idk what you mean by (not leaving any room for sub and port )

the total space that this box needs to fit in is... 21 x 21 x 40 inches...


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

You said you have 8-10" from the wall, and 3" from the door.

so you could build a box that is 24"x28"x40 correct? (I know this leaves no room to place sub or port, I will allow for this)


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Bigg Boy said:


> You said you have 8-10" from the wall, and 3" from the door.
> 
> so you could build a box that is 24"x28"x40 correct? (I know this leaves no room to place sub or port, I will allow for this)



well, i'd say more like 28 x 21 x 40...cause the door armrest sticks out 3 inches... I just told of that 3 inches ...in case that was a good amount of space to blow the port or face the sub... but the door armrest will touch the box...or be dang near it


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

okay, let me see what I can do.

whats your budget for woofers?


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

budget for woofers is reasonable.... something in between...not the most expensive for sure....I'd say 400-600 dollars


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

Was 28 the depth of the box and 21 was the width correct?


and what final impedance do you need for your amp?


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

yes...28 front to rear ...and 21 side to side...and 40 high ...basically tucked into the rear corner of a crew cab...(passenger side)


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Or you can get a "TOBY" box. Located in Fort Worth Tx, his boxes are very loud and only require 200-watts or less with just one 10" sub (ofcourse you can choose from one 10, dual 10's, or a single 12") but either will be VERY LOUD. Not sure how loud in dbs, but I know its just as loud as 3 12's with a 800watt on them. Their around 300 bucks but trust me its worth it since it comes with the subwoofer (which Toby himself designed and the box also).


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Bigg Boy said:


> Was 28 the depth of the box and 21 was the width correct?
> 
> 
> and what final impedance do you need for your amp?



4 ohm ... JL HD900.5 amp


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

DD 1500 series sub.

A pwkdesigns.com enclosure design.... 

Pete does design work and has become the go to guy for DD, Audioque, PAP and a couple of other companies.

You give him some info and he works around the specs, goals and physical constraints and vehicle acoustics. Best 50-60 bucks you will spend. And the box is so much easier to build using his blueprints.

These are the 3D drawings included with his blueprints.

If you do get a design from him, get the rush. He is busy. if it seems like it is taking a long time, contact him with case number as he has email issues cause he lives in the boonies.

Or build, try out. Build try out. continue until you get best results.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> Or build, try out. Build try out. continue until you get best results.


I rather pay 60 bucks and get the best design from PWK. He takes everything into mind when designing an enclosure. You must be crazy to spend a lot of money on building different enclosure just to try to get the right one.


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

ExtremeAcres are you going to go with a pwk design. Or would you be interested in some thing I can come up with.

I have no problem doing it for you. I just don't want to spend 1-2hrs on a design that will never be built.

Ps: This is meant to be no disrespect to pete or any of his followers. Pete is very good at what he does. But he is not the only person that does what he does. Not trying to say I am better then him, or anything like that, in fact I look up to him... Just saying it doesn't have to be a PWK.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Bigg Boy said:


> ExtremeAcres are you going to go with a pwk design. Or would you be interested in some thing I can come up with.
> 
> I have no problem doing it for you. I just don't want to spend 1-2hrs on a design that will never be built.
> 
> Ps: This is meant to be no disrespect to pete or any of his followers. Pete is very good at what he does. But he is not the only person that does what he does. Not trying to say I am better then him, or anything like that, in fact I look up to him... Just saying it doesn't have to be a PWK.


Hey man, no disrespect to you either. Did not mean to seemingly ignore your post. I jumped it somehow. I just went back and reread them all. I somehow missed yours. Kudos to you offering to help him out. 

I agree with you 100%. I have ordered 5 designs from him and have been trying to figure out what he sees in his planning and design process and incorporate it into my own for people who can't spend the money on the design.


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

Like I said Pete is the man. But there are others.

I have spent years reading, and studying this stuff. Not to mention, having built more boxes then I want to count.

I have no problem helping people out. I live for this stuff. I just cant stand when I take time out of my day to do it, then nothing is done with the design. Thats why I asked before I waste my time.


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

Jeanious2009 said:


> Or you can get a "TOBY" box. Located in Fort Worth Tx, his boxes are very loud and only require 200-watts or less with just one 10" sub (ofcourse you can choose from one 10, dual 10's, or a single 12") but either will be VERY LOUD. Not sure how loud in dbs, but I know its just as loud as 3 12's with a 800watt on them. Their around 300 bucks but trust me its worth it since it comes with the subwoofer (which Toby himself designed and the box also).


did anyone ever meter one of those "toby" boxes? i never did a bandpass to compete. i love the sound of them buit was never sure about the numbers.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I run a bandpass currently in my car (See pic above). Single reflex design. According to the local shop it pretty much runs flat ffrom 30-80 hertz (Pete predicted 30-70). Is louder than the ported enclosure I was running at the same volume setting. I think it sounds better than the ported enclosure I was running. I listen to predominately rock so the bass guitar is fat, double kick thumps and when called upon, pressurizes the crap out of my car.


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> I run a bandpass currently in my car (See pic above). Single reflex design. According to the local shop it pretty much runs flat ffrom 30-80 hertz (Pete predicted 30-70). Is louder than the ported enclosure I was running at the same volume setting. I think it sounds better than the ported enclosure I was running. I listen to predominately rock so the bass guitar is fat, double kick thumps and when called upon, pressurizes the crap out of my car.


do you have the specs on both boxes and numbers off a meter?


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

I do not mean any disrespect to anybody here, but whats going to matter is install, box, and power and surface cone... And I smell something funny with 1 15 and 500 watts doing anything over 145, maybe on a Audio Control but no way now how on a Term Lab....


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

where are people getting these numbers???

the magic number he wants to hit is 140!!!


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

dohckiller808 said:


> do you have the specs on both boxes and numbers off a meter?


I do. The ported enclosure was 3.5 cubic foot tuned to 35 hertz. Loudest I could get was 143.5 sealed at the windshield.

Pete's design (Single reflex bandpass) 146.3 same way, no gain changes.


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

dohckiller808 said:


> where are people getting these numbers???
> 
> the magic number he wants to hit is 140!!!


I know what he wants to do, and I gave my suggestions on Subs.. But I am trying to get across is that there is no way of doing it with that amount of power... Take it to to other forms were thats what they do, like DBdrag.com or Teamnortheastspl.com they well tell you the same thing.. Iam not trying to crap on anybody party or hurt anybodies feelings just not going to happen..:mean::mean::mean::mean:


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

soundevolutionaudio said:


> I know what he wants to do, and I gave my suggestions on Subs.. But I am trying to get across is that there is no way of doing it with that amount of power... Take it to to other forms were thats what they do, like DBdrag.com or Teamnortheastspl.com they well tell you the same thing.. Iam not trying to crap on anybody party or hurt anybodies feelings just not going to happen..:mean::mean::mean::mean:


140 spl with a single 15 and 500 watts is not possible??? wanna bet?


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> I do. The ported enclosure was 3.5 cubic foot tuned to 35 hertz. Loudest I could get was 143.5 sealed at the windshield.
> 
> Pete's design (Single reflex bandpass) 146.3 same way, no gain changes.


that is some amazing gain. what was your port area on your ported box? same sub?


----------



## nitro70044 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: 500W challenge ...for an SPL box...*



ExtremeAcres said:


> HI guys... I'm starting to throw around the idea for an SPL box in my truck..
> 
> I'd like to build a box ...for SPL... here's the parameters Im working with...
> 
> ...


Go to decware.com and check out the deathbox series enclosures search for reviews on this design awesome please read the technical paper on this design.


----------



## Viperoni (Oct 14, 2006)

dohckiller808 said:


> 140 spl with a single 15 and 500 watts is not possible??? wanna bet?


Agreed, it's defientely doable. 
Heck I'm going to throwing my 15" Xcon in a ported box and I can try to 140db with just 400 out of my 800 Nakamichi watts


----------



## nitro70044 (Jan 10, 2010)

check out the deathbox @ decware.com awesome performance


----------



## basebalz13 (Oct 20, 2008)

Porky said:


> If you are serious about competing in SPL, you may want to consider more power.


this


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

If I remember, he was not wanting to buy another amp. Just use existing. And if he ports it high near his resonant freq of his vehicle it should burp pretty loud. Of course there is the problem of sounding like ass but he never said he wanted SQ from THIS set up. Just maximum SPL on the existing amp.


To answer DOHC, The port area is WAY bigger on the bandpass. But that made the most sense as this woof is an XMAX beast (30mm 1 way 70%Bl if I recall) And it moves a lot of air. The port is the only place the sound comes from. On the ported it has about half the port area. I wasn't worried about chuffing because it is in my trunk. And even next to the woofer with lid open it didn't chuff much at all.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> If I remember, he was not wanting to buy another amp. Just use existing. And if he ports it high near his resonant freq of his vehicle it should burp pretty loud. Of course there is the problem of sounding like ass but he never said he wanted SQ from THIS set up. Just maximum SPL on the existing amp.
> 
> 
> To answer DOHC, The port area is WAY bigger on the bandpass. But that made the most sense as this woof is an XMAX beast (30mm 1 way 70%Bl if I recall) And it moves a lot of air. The port is the only place the sound comes from. On the ported it has about half the port area. I wasn't worried about chuffing because it is in my trunk. And even next to the woofer with lid open it didn't chuff much at all.


Cubden.....thanks for participating in this thread... you are right...this box does not have to be SQ...there will be an SQ box and sub in the Truck ALL the time ...under the rear seats (a DIYMA R12 in a sealed (or maybe vented) Box) it will only be like 2 cubes plus Vent maybe... and I'll shoot for SQ on THAt one....

Hey man ...whats Chuffing ?

________________________________________________________________

THANKS NITRO also...those deathboxes are interesting for sure...maybe a little too complex for me ...but interesting for sure... 


_________________________________________________________________

Viperoni ...great attitude... cant wait to hear what kind of numbers you might be able to pull with that setup...

_________________________________________________________________

Soundevolutionaudio.... dude ...thanks for your opinions too... even though they are more cynical...they are dually Noted.......But I'm an optimist...and my parade cant be rained on...I do the best with Ive got to work with...and if a few guys say there is a chance of this working ...I'm going for it...

My optimism comes from other things besides stereos....and I'd like to share a couple of them with you...cause I think you might be younger (im not sure though) ...but i like to let people know to _always keep an open Mind_(think positive)...I've accomplished a couple things in the past few years...that I would have considered Impossible for most of my life (i'm in my mid 40's)...
I have been riding wheelies on streetbikes for over 20 years now... and as of 10 years ago... I would have said "It's impossible to ride a no handed wheelie on a 600cc streetbike" well... I was wrong... and lots of guys can do it nowadays...and I've done it a couple times (only for short periods...but i'll keep practicing and be doing long ones in less than a year or two) and on my ex400 quad...ive got them "on lock") YouTube - No Handed Wheelie
another thing ive picked up ...that I would have thought was impossible just a few years ago...is No handed wheelies on a wheelchair...(im into balance and fool with all kinds of stuff balance related)...but dude...now I can maintain wheelies on a wheelchair for 20 and 30 seconds easy...(dont have video yet ....but will soon)...and it just feels like magic... but more than anything ...it has opened my mind to ..._nothing is impossible_

negative thoughts will limit you... try and open your mind...and you might achieve more than you ever imagined ...

thanks again to all you guys........ Christian


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

If you can achieve excellent efficiency you could get up to the 146 area with your power... here is the power to output on my SPL box for a single 15" woofer.

840 - 147.9
1060 - 148.9
1370 - 149.6
1740 - 150.4
2190 - 151.2
2820 - 152.1
3540 - 152.8
6620 - 154.6
6880 - 154.7
7600 - 155.3
10,380 - 155.9

Has done 156.1 but I didn't get to clamp power that time.


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

Soundevolutionaudio.... dude ...thanks for your opinions too... even though they are more cynical...they are dually Noted.......But I'm an optimist...and my parade cant be rained on...I do the best with Ive got to work with...and if a few guys say there is a chance of this working ...I'm going for it...

My optimism comes from other things besides stereos....and I'd like to share a couple of them with you...cause I think you might be younger (im not sure though) ...but i like to let people know to _always keep an open Mind_(think positive)...I've accomplished a couple things in the past few years...that I would have considered Impossible for most of my life (i'm in my mid 40's)...
I have been riding wheelies on streetbikes for over 20 years now... and as of 10 years ago... I would have said "It's impossible to ride a no handed wheelie on a 600cc streetbike" well... I was wrong... and lots of guys can do it nowadays...and I've done it a couple times (only for short periods...but i'll keep practicing and be doing long ones in less than a year or two) and on my ex400 quad...ive got them "on lock") YouTube - No Handed Wheelie
another thing ive picked up ...that I would have thought was impossible just a few years ago...is No handed wheelies on a wheelchair...(im into balance and fool with all kinds of stuff balance related)...but dude...now I can maintain wheelies on a wheelchair for 20 and 30 seconds easy...(dont have video yet ....but will soon)...and it just feels like magic... but more than anything ...it has opened my mind to ..._nothing is impossible_

negative thoughts will limit you... try and open your mind...and you might achieve more than you ever imagined ...

thanks again to all you guys........ Christian[/QUOTE]

Iam actually 32, And I have achieved more then I ever thought I would, Only one in my extended family ever to graduate high school or college, I was a firefighter for 6 years until an unfortunate accident on the job almost put me in a wheel chair... But enough about me if I come across cynical I did not intend it .. 

So let me clear this up in your vehicle, and the amount of power its going to be very hard, now if you had a smaller vehicle like a crx, civic, it would be a lot harder, if somebody wouldn't of edited there post you would of seen were I saw the 150.. Back almost 8 years ago I was doing a 144 with a single MMats Jug 12 in a trunk of an accord with a MMats D100HC modded. And that was a TL, on a audio control was up 3 db more..

So it is very possible, like I said before its going to come down to the efficiency of the box and install.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

cool man...

your one suggestion about lightweight wood is one that Im probably definately gonna use... since this box is starting to sound like it might be big...and I need it to be removeable... weight will be important

thanks again


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

ExtremeAcres said:


> Cubden.....thanks for participating in this thread... you are right...this box does not have to be SQ...there will be an SQ box and sub in the Truck ALL the time ...under the rear seats (a DIYMA R12 in a sealed (or maybe vented) Box) it will only be like 2 cubes plus Vent maybe... and I'll shoot for SQ on THAt one....
> 
> Hey man ...whats Chuffing ?
> 
> ...


Chuffing is loud port noise. Basically sounds like the word. Usually happens when port area is to small. air in the port is compressed and moving so fast it in itself makes a noise.

As for your DIYMA 12, I believe you can work towards a smaller enclosure than 2 cubes. More like 1 cube at the most. Though I believe unless you are removing the SPL enclosure, you could design it with a removable port extension that would lower tuning frequency to more SQ levels or at least what would be tolerable to a fart box (SPL only).


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Cubden....Thanks for that description of Chuff (hope I dont hear it any time soon):laugh:

The R12... Thanks for the opinion on cubic volume .... I've heard a few different opinions on volume now ...dont know that i could get a full 2 cubes...I was just trying to be generous... I'd been told ...volume is what saves these drivers from tearing ... I heard that the R12 can be very good ...IF you are nice to it.... 

could you please explain in greater detail what you mean ...by _a removeable port extension _... are you saying that You think I could Build an SQ box... that could also do some SPL with an Added (removeable) port extension ?) if so...That sounds interesting for sure... is this something that others have done ?(Ive seen external Ports ...sticking out of an under rear seat truck box before )

might I find something Like this in the Build logs ? (sadly , I'm on Effin Dial Up ...so I cant peruse threads , Like Build logs ... with any Speed or look at alot of them in a short period of time ... it can take 5 minutes for 1 thread page to open if it has lots of pics... this can slow my rresearch considerably  )

Thanks Agian CubDen


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

OK.... So I've seen the word *efficiency* pop up a few times now in this thread (and I remember seeing it in some other threads)...

But what does it mean (just generally...you dont have to get crazy specific) but ... what variables are involved in making a box efficient ?

Is it like having an axact amount of something for a certain Spec of the Speaker you are using ? (ie. maybe ...having perfect port parameters.... for whatever the xmax of an individual speaker ? )

Would having the _best Efficiency_ require a box to be built specifically around a Speaker.... and throwing a diff. speaker in that box , would drop efficience a smidge ? 

What is the highest efficiency that can be achieved ? and what is considered not efficient ?

Thanks again guys ...as always

Thanks _sundownz_ too... for those stats too on your Box vs power...i'm always impressed by the numbers you're putting out in the threads that you start ...and in all those different and rare configurations


----------

